# Amplificador de RF 60W



## lsedr (Jul 4, 2011)

Saludos C

*Podría este pequeño amplificador funcionar en los 26 y 27 Mhz en AM/LSB/USB   ???*







Link: 
http://es.scribd.com/doc/25064559/60W-Linear-Amplifier-With-IRF840

*- Podría sustituir el IRF840 por un IRFZ44N ??
- Puedo emplear toroides de PC ??
- Veo que tiene dos voltajes, cuáles son ??*


----------



## crimson (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola Isedr, en 26MHz el rendimiento de los MOSFET cae muchísimo, pero habría que probarlo a ver cuánto dá. >Lo que hay que cambiar es el capacitor de 560pF del Drain a masa, habría que poner uno más chico, tipo 100pF. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jul 4, 2011)

gracias crimson por la info, aqui tengo una valvula 6146B a ver si me encuentras un esquema para ver si lo hago uno con esta válvula o hacer otro amplificador lineal a mosfet


----------



## crimson (Jul 4, 2011)

Esa válvula es excelente, hace muchos años ví un repetidor de 2M (144MHz) con una de estas a la salida. Podés hacer un lineal multibanda, desde 80 a 10M y le podés sacar fácil 50W sin problemas. Tendrías que conseguir una 12BY7 o una 6BQ5 para excitarla. Voy a buscar en algún Handbook de los 60's que debe haber algun circuito. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jul 4, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> esa válvula es excelente, hace muchos años ví un repetidor de 2m (144mhz) con una de estas a la salida. Podés hacer un lineal multibanda, desde 80 a 10m y le podés sacar fácil 50w sin problemas. Tendrías que conseguir una 12by7 o una 6bq5 para excitarla. Voy a buscar en algún handbook de los 60's que debe haber algun circuito. Saludos c



*tengo:

12AX7 
6BZ6 
6EA8 
6CB6A

Podria servir ?*

ok crimson lo espero


----------



## crimson (Jul 5, 2011)

Hola Isedr, acá te mando algo de información de un transmisor con 6146, te estoy buscando más. Lamentablemente las válvulas que tenés son chicas, de recepción, necesitarías una que sea del tipo amplificadora de audio o salida vertical de TV, o en el peor de los casos, hacerte una salida MOSFET de 5W y con eso empujar la 6146. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jul 5, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Isedr, acá te mando algo de información de un transmisor con 6146, te estoy buscando más. Lamentablemente las válvulas que tenés son chicas, de recepción, necesitarías una que sea del tipo amplificadora de audio o salida vertical de TV, o en el peor de los casos, hacerte una salida MOSFET de 5W y con eso empujar la 6146. Saludos C



Pos decime que hacer amigazo, pues nunca he trabajado con Válvulas, primera vez que tomo una en las manos jejejeje
*
Me gustaría hacer todo con componentes modernos, y solo usar el 6146B como salida, será posible ??
*

*Y estos ?? *











*Aqui otro:*

http://circuitdiagram.net/mosfet-linear-amplifier-300w50mhz.html

Este es para la 27 mhz:


----------



## lsedr (Jul 6, 2011)

Tengo el MRF 237 y estuve viendo este amplificador a ver si se podria modificar para excitar la Válvula 6146B.....http://www.lu1dma.com.ar/grupooeste/lineal50.htm


----------



## crimson (Jul 6, 2011)

Sí, pero el MRF237 es para VHF, si lo hacés trabajar en 80M va a ser fuente de oscilaciones parásitas por su exceso de ganancia a esas frecuencias. Con la salida de un "Novicio" creo que ya podés empujar la 6146. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jul 6, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Sí, pero el MRF237 es para VHF, si lo hacés trabajar en 80M va a ser fuente de oscilaciones parásitas por su exceso de ganancia a esas frecuencias. Con la salida de un "Novicio" creo que ya podés empujar la 6146. Saludos C



hola crimsom

Te comento que el amplificador no es para 80M que lo quiero, es para trabajar en la 26.555 LSB  mhz que es donde salen la mayoria radioaficionados de mi pais...


----------



## crimson (Jul 6, 2011)

Ahí sí, creo que le podés sacar 5W sin problemas. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jul 7, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Ahí sí, creo que le podés sacar 5W sin problemas. Saludos C



Hola Crimson, 73's

Ahora tengo una duda, lo que quiero es amplificar la señal de mi equipo RCI2950 que da unos 25 watts en SSB, pero creo que eso bastaría para mover a la valvula que tengo, o no ???


----------



## crimson (Jul 7, 2011)

En realidad sobraría, el tema es que para justificar el gasto, tendrías que hacer un lineal de 100W, porque para que se aprecie la diferencia, tenés que cuadruplicar potencia, y la 6146, trabajado de modo lineal, dá unos 50W sin exigirla, estaría bien para subir un QRP de 5W a 50W, ahí sí se justifica. Saludos C


----------



## adolfojavi (Jul 7, 2011)

Tengo un cb cobra 19 que avienta 4.5 wats y quiero aumentar su potencia, alguien tiene un diagrama de un (guarache) amplificador de 100 wats para 27mhz


----------



## crimson (Jul 7, 2011)

Hola adolfojavi, bienvenido al foro. Tratamos ese tema por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-100w-11-metros-cb-27mhz-25009/
Saludos C


----------



## adolfojavi (Jul 7, 2011)

Gracias crimson

Voy a checar el dato y despues te comento


----------

